# SSI for IBS?



## swaibel (Nov 9, 2003)

ok has anyone gotten ssi (Supplemental Security Income) for IBS. this is about my son (16yrs old almost had it for 2 years), ive know many people whom gotten ssi for there child that would have a problem no where as serious as IBS. this is what im talking about http://www.ssa.gov/disability/disability_s...s_child_eng.htm thanks


----------

